# Scholars International Academy Sharjah Vs GEMS Westminster School Sharjah



## enque786 (May 19, 2014)

Hello all, I am planning to do admission of my daughter in FS1. I have now two options for admissions i.e. Scholars International Academy (Sharjah) and GEMS Westminster School (Sharjah). I have heard mostly good comments for Scholars International Academy while mostly bad but mixed comments for GEMS Westminster School. I have to finalize the decission this week, therefore, I will be very thankful for those who has first hand information (i.e. either their kids or their neighbors/relatives kids are going to any of these two schools). 

Thank you in advance for your kind help in this regard.


----------



## enque786 (May 19, 2014)

Hello guys...I saw 66 views of my post but not a single reply...I will greatly appreciate any replies from those who can help me to take a right decission...


----------

